# Why is compound Known distance max so short



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

ASA has to set many ranges in a limited space.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

If nothing else, stretch it out for the pros in the shoot downs. They could have shot 70 yards easy at Cullman.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

hockeyref said:


> Since it came up in another thread I'm starting this to not sidetrack that one.
> 
> Why is the known distance 3d max so short.... push it out there to 80, 90, 100 yards.... make it a real challenge.


Uhm, no. (should have been a survey choice)


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

hockeyref said:


> Since it came up in another thread I'm starting this to not sidetrack that one.
> 
> Why is the known distance 3d max so short.... push it out there to 80, 90, 100 yards.... make it a real challenge.


Local clubs hosting shoots for members under ASA rules don’t have the space for lanes at those distances. So, it’s simply not practical.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Milo, Why do ya say that? I take it you are ok with where it is.... why no vote?

Jay, & BH24400 - Just cuz the max is longer doesn't mean you have to go that far.

Carlosli, My personal opinion for the pros is ...... never mind...... It doesn't affect me so let them decide for themselves.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

hockeyref said:


> Milo, Why do ya say that? I take it you are ok with where it is.... why no vote?


Because the vast majority of people I know shoot at a MAX of 50yds. I shoot in a Kn 45 class, and a handful of others short open. Plus who's going to cut 75yd ranges and carry a tapir out that far? It' bad enough shooting javelinas and wolverines at 45 because they are the lightest targets.

Again, nope.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have to agree that logistically it's 50 yards for a reason. That said if somebody else is setting the range I'll shoot, it I don't care how far they are.

Maybe you should set a couple at your club with these big ranges that you want, report back on how it goes and who shoots it as an option. If I was at your local club I would gladly shoot out to 70 or 80 yards as long as you were setting the range


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Would not be a problem at my club,,,,, Archery range is now full of foam animals on what used to be a field archery range. We already have lanes and trails cut that are suitable and the archery committee chair is smart enough to use a tractor with flatbed trailer to carry the targets. If we got back into 3d I figure we could lay out a pretty creative course since we own several hundred acres both crop fields and wooded. Problem is when we did try to get 3d off the ground the attendance was poor and the folks on the archery committee were less than creative in the layout. Because of the poor turnout the club opted to just put the targets out for member use and not bother trying to offer any shoots for the public. 

Why don;' I step up... well I have been the Rifle& Pistol chair for 21 years and have enough to do (not that I have not considered it).


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I feel that ASA needs to do something with the Known Pro class. All other classes are fine, and I don’t think making the distances longer is the answer. I think leaving the ranges as is and scoring the 14 ring in qualifying just in Known Pro could be a real game changer.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

The 14 rings used to be in play for everyone in all classes at one point, then they made them only in play during the shoot downs. I agree with the 14's being in play for known pro would be cool because it's a bigger risk/reward type thing. But taking both 12's out of play if a shooter calls the 14 would be necessary. I think the 50 yard max is fine, and on the K50 ranges I've shot on they usually don't put many targets inside of 40 so I don't see a huge issue with it and on smaller targets (javelina, lynx, turkey) hitting a 12 at that distance is fair enough challenge I think.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

bow shooters are some of the biggest whiners ive run across. When i started 3d it was all unknown , no range finding. The target guys whined that its a range judging contest not a archery contest. The got thier way and now its know and RF. Now the target goofs are bitching that there should be a dot in the middle of the 10 cuz what is this a test of target kill zone contest or a archery contest? Babies


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

You can always shoot field and target or whatever they call it [emoji1745]. They shoot out to 80 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Leave it as is. What's wrong with it now?
Isn't shooting 3D supposed to be a simulation of hunting? You should put up a poll and ask the average hunter their max hunting distance. and whether they use a range finder or landmarks that are measured to hunt. I can guarantee you it's not 70 or 80 yards. It's more like 30-40. So, I see no need to change it.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

3d has not been simulation of hunting for 25 years anyway. If you are shooting at the scoring rings where they are placed you are not aiming at high percentage shot locations. Something that could have been corrected by the manufacturers years ago but molds are expensive so we have what we have.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

gsteve said:


> bow shooters are some of the biggest whiners ive run across. When i started 3d it was all unknown , no range finding. The target guys whined that its a range judging contest not a archery contest. The got thier way and now its know and RF. Now the target goofs are bitching that there should be a dot in the middle of the 10 cuz what is this a test of target kill zone contest or a archery contest? Babies


Clearly you haven't hung out with any sailors who race...


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I personally think it's a shame there are no 3D, or very few shoots, in the fall or winter. Yes, people hunt, and it snows up north, but man, I am tired of melting from the heat during the summer. I am not looking forward to how hot it will be at Benning. Ack!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Milo357 said:


> I personally think it's a shame there are no 3D, or very few shoots, in the fall or winter. Yes, people hunt, and it snows up north, but man, I am tired of melting from the heat during the summer. I am not looking forward to how hot it will be at Benning. Ack!


I think 3D shoots in the fall when the leaves are in full color would be the best 3D's ever.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> I think 3D shoots in the fall when the leaves are in full color would be the best 3D's ever.


Considering how gorgeous your part of the world is in the Fall, I'd think it would be a win win for tourism. Heck, when I finally get my act together and come up there, my wife will kill me if I don't come in the fall and also bring her!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Milo357 said:


> I personally think it's a shame there are no 3D, or very few shoots, in the fall or winter. Yes, people hunt, and it snows up north, but man, I am tired of melting from the heat during the summer. I am not looking forward to how hot it will be at Benning. Ack!


We used to have outdoor 3D pretty much year round at my club.... It only stopped during deer season. I've been out on the course where The first shooter couldn't see the rings.... had to hit the target to knock the snow off so everyone behind you could see the rings!!!!

Indoor 3D started a few years after and folks decided to go to those events so it was no longer worth the time and effort to drag the targets out....


----------



## triceratops splash (Feb 25, 2021)

hockeyref said:


> 3d has not been simulation of hunting for 25 years anyway. If you are shooting at the scoring rings where they are placed you are not aiming at high percentage shot locations. Something that could have been corrected by the manufacturers years ago but molds are expensive so we have what we have.


25 years the scoring rings r wrong. What changed things 25 years ago? Oh, that's right...mechanical heads.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I think all 3D courses should have at least one 500 yd shot


----------

